# American Bulldog/Staffie Cross



## 2peeps2dogs (Feb 26, 2012)

Hi everyone. I'm new to the forums, and was hoping someone may be able to give me some advice or point me in the right direction. We have two dogs, one of which is an American Bulldog/Staffie cross (and she has the typical Pit Bull type looks)...does this mean she can't enter France, or can she but needs to be on a lead/muzzled all of the time in public? I can't seem to find a definitive answer on this. They all seem to say that they are banned from entering but then go on to say they need to be kept leashed and muzzled when in public....sooo confused!!

I love my dog to bits, so if we can't go with her, we unfortunately don't go at all 

Thanks guys


----------



## MYFANWY1 (May 9, 2011)

*dogs*

Hi there, i have staff he comes every where with me, even sking, you will have to look on the defra sight, about cross dogs.


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

Hello 2peeps2dogs,

Your question was answered rather well in a recent thread on MotorHomeFacts.

Please follow this link:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-121397-days0-orderasc-10.html#1207668

The whole thread is only three pages long and includes other good advice.

Welcome to our Forum.


----------



## 2peeps2dogs (Feb 26, 2012)

Thanks for your help. We've decided she is a Boxer Cross...whether that is actually the case is another matter entirely


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

2peeps2dogs said:


> Thanks for your help. We've decided she is a Boxer Cross...whether that is actually the case is another matter entirely


 :lol: :lol: 
Middleweight no doubt :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Dave p


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

we had a Staffie, Motty, for 10 years and were accosted once when in Ireland/Eire by a yank who said "your pitbull needs to be muzzled over here as they are a dangerous breed" . 

I said Motty was a Staffie not a pitbull and anyway he was like the kettle and the pot and to butt out.

Why do they have to interfere in everybody's business no matter where in the world they are? :evil:


----------

